

Birds of a Feather Twitter Together (A User's Guide to Twitter) - mattculbreth
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB122826572677574415-lMyQjAxMDI4MjA4NDIwNjQ1Wj.html

======
mattculbreth
Pretty good article for a newbie. I'd also include using third-party tools on
the desktop (Twitterific, etc.) since it alleviates a lot of the problems with
the web. Oh, and <http://www.twittermail.com> of course.

